# PH Test Strips & Acid Test Kits



## lhunkele (Sep 6, 2010)

So I bought some supplies to get started with my first batch of fruit wine and I purchased PH Test Strips (2.8 - 4.4). I thought the test strips were to measure the acidity? I'm now seeing more discussions about acid levels and they're a different scale... do I need an acid test kit as well or if I'm in an opitimal range with the test strips am I good?

Thanks again,
Linda


----------



## jet (Sep 6, 2010)

Read this thread for a brief explanation. Afterwards, don't hesitate to ask if you still have questions.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9085


----------



## lhunkele (Sep 6, 2010)

...guess I need more info, not sure how the link relates to ph test strips, sorry!


----------



## jet (Sep 6, 2010)

Sorry wrong link. Let's try this again... 
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9051


----------

